# Creature Vapes - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (14/6/21)

​*OCEAN DREAM
(LOCAL)*

*Flavour Description:* Expresso Cheesecake

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 3mg

*My comments: *
Since it’s espresso, I expected it to have a stronger coffee flavour, but the coffee is light – almost like a latte. A light coffee and a soft cheesecake results in an overall gentle flavour. 

Be warned – this juice is on the sweet side!

For me, it’s not a wake-‘n-vape. I need something with a stronger flavour first thing in the morning. However, at other times of the day it’s enjoyable.

The name “Ocean Dream” puzzles me. It somehow doesn’t gel with espresso and cheesecake.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Yes

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #188*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (14/6/21)

@Silver

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/21)

Hooked said:


> @Silver



thanks @Hooked 
Appreciate your review

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

